# Bikepacking with a dog



## riverat (May 22, 2015)

Anyone else bring their companion bikepacking? Would love to hear tips, stories etc.. My Italian Greyhound loves to run more than anything (she's crazy fast). And I couldnt imagine traveling without her. We've done alot of backpacking together and are new to the world of backpacking so any tips touring with pets is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I take my BC Roxie on up to 3 day trips, and she really enjoys it. Carrying water and food for two could make longer trips difficult. I use my HAWG to carry her food and extra water.


----------



## riverat (May 22, 2015)

Camelbak hawg? That's what I use also to carry her goods. She's a small dog but she's all legs, so I don't have to carry a monstrous amount of food and water.


----------



## middlewoodlands (Sep 11, 2015)

I have thought about using freeze dried dog food like Primal to cut down on weight. Really pricey for a 50 lb dog though. 
https://www.chewy.com/dog/food-treats-332/primal?gclid=CMO0pNq-2ssCFRRZhgodXJwCjw

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I hike with my Lab, Baron, all the time. Sometimes its there the wilderness or an urban trek though one of our local parks. You want to make sure of the wildlife situation on your trails and do some research. Many of the parks in this area have either mountain lions or coyotes. Neither is good for a dog. You also don't want to hike with your dog in extremely hot weather since dogs can overheat easier than humans, unless you're willing to carry a couple gallons of water with you and your pooch. Here are a few things I always carry or have on a hike with my dog.

Dog Backpack Saddle Bags | EzyDog Convert Bags

There are much cheaper ones out there, but none that will last like this one. I've had mine for about 3 years and its still like new. I love Ezydog products and have exclusively used their leashes and collars since my dog was 2 years old (he's 9 now).

https://www.chewy.com/dog/popware-p...5qMBVB3E906O4_mUs5BVAmAfZF-KACc3ZjhoCiKbw_wcB

Some kind of collapsable bowl for your dog to drink water out of it. Comes in handy even when not on a hike.

And if its a warm to hot day, I'll pack some ice cubes in a thermos. Not all dogs can take ice cold water so beware, but it really helps if you're dog is overheating not even to drink. I'll take a cube and rub it on my dog's chest to help cool him down.


----------



## middlewoodlands (Sep 11, 2015)

Good reminder about overheating. I have a northern breed dog so if it's over 50 degrees bike rides aren't an option for him. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

As long one thinks first about the dog, it should be fine. Nobody knows him like you. Watch for signs of fatigue, injury, sore paws, etc all day long.

For my dog I start worrying, maybe needlessly, after 15-20 miles. Long downhills are the toughest, I definitely slow down here.

When we backpack with him he carries his pack. Bikepacking, absolutely not.

image by jan nikolajsen, on Flickr


----------



## ToMorrow (Oct 15, 2015)

I tried a pack on my dog for a very short bikepack trip and he was not a fan. He actually did really well sleeping outside (for the first time ever) considering it was rainy. I thought between the pack and the rain he was over it but later that evening at the house as I was unpacking, as soon as he saw the bike bags come out he was alert and tail wagging at the front door ready for round two. He's a fan.


----------



## Dogdude222 (Aug 31, 2005)

Since you have a little dog, you should consider carrying a daypack to carry him/her. My 24 pound dog, Rosie associates the backpack with fatbiking, skiing, etc, so she goes nuts when that thing comes out. It has definitely saved us a few times on super long, hot descents when she just pooped out. Takes time to get them accustomed, though. My osprey pack with a U zipper and four compression straps works perfectly. In the winter, I stuff my puffy in around her.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Boohyah Tailer, size medium. I have one for my aging Boston Terriers. Don't take them bike packing, but can pull it behind my Krampus, or push them. Would be good to have a way to carry your doggie in case they are injured. The wheels are very much ATV compared to other trailers. Very high quality.

Booyahstrollers Offers Attractive And Cheap Dog Strollers Trailers

For one small dog, the size small would work, but it doesn't let you push them, only pull.

A small donut bed inside is more comfortable and keeps them in place.


----------

